# 2016 cruze gen 2 manual making a rattling noise under acceleration



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think I know the sound you're talking about. It sounds like some sort of exhaust/heat shield vibration at certain RPMs.


----------



## 2016cruzeLTgen2 (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes that's what it sounds like it's annoying and the dealer is saying it's normal


----------



## 2016cruzeLTgen2 (Nov 14, 2016)

In there service report it says noise coming from turbo as it is spinning up to speed under extreme load . Normal condition


----------



## 2016cruzeLTgen2 (Nov 14, 2016)

In there service report it says (noise at about 1500rpms metallic sound like a heat shield can be heard in parking lot noise coming from turbo as it is spinning up to speed under extreme load . Normal condition


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*2016 cruze gen 2 manual making a rattling noise under excelaration*

I have heard it from 2 other 2016s when laying into them a little bit. Have not yet heard it from mine. It may be "normal" until enough complain about it that GM documents a TSB about repairing the noise somehow. 

In the meantime, it does sound like it comes from the heat shield around the turbo, but I'm not sure what material would stand up to heat AND keep that from happening. Perhaps some exhaust wrap around the bolt points? Or does the whole shield itself just reverberate at certain frequencies?


----------



## 2016cruzeLTgen2 (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm not sure I'll see if I can experiment a bit I hope people start to complain tho or find a fix


----------



## Draq (Aug 13, 2017)

I got the similar thing (happens between 1800- 3500 rpms) I have a 2017 gen2 cruze ltz automatic(its a south korea model) , I got it 2 days right after I recieved the car from lifestyle motors (gm dealer in the caribbean) carried it back to them on the second day and they said they have no idea what the noise is. And that they would need more time to check it out. I need my car for work . so I told them I would drive it for a week and make an appointment 1 week after if I am still getting the noise which I still am I just dropped it off today for them start working on it tomorrow tuesday 12 sept 2017. They said they need at least 2 days to check it out and contact GM about it .hopefully they can sort it out properly and I can get it back working properly by thursday latest. I bought a new car to get away from trouble..... but it seem car trouble always follow me -_-


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Draq said:


> I got the similar thing (happens between 1800- 3500 rpms) I have a 2017 gen2 cruze ltz automatic(its a south korea model) , I got it 2 days right after I recieved the car from lifestyle motors (gm dealer in the caribbean) carried it back to them on the second day and they said they have no idea what the noise is. And that they would need more time to check it out. I need my car for work . so I told them I would drive it for a week and make an appointment 1 week after if I am still getting the noise which I still am I just dropped it off today for them start working on it tomorrow tuesday 12 sept 2017. They said they need at least 2 days to check it out and contact GM about it .hopefully they can sort it out properly and I can get it back working properly by thursday latest. I bought a new car to get away from trouble..... but it seem car trouble always follow me -_-


If the new Cruze uses the LE2 direct-injected 1.4L engine, there isn't really anything they can do for you.

GM considers this "normal" behavior for now - it is the turbo wastegate actuator rod.

Here is the related TSB:
http://www.revbase.com/BBBMotor/TSb/DownloadPdf?id=195953


----------



## Draq (Aug 13, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> If the new Cruze uses the LE2 direct-injected 1.4L engine, there isn't really anything they can do for you.
> 
> GM considers this "normal" behavior for now - it is the turbo wastegate actuator rod.
> 
> ...



So I would get an extended warranty on the turbo & engine then cause right now I only have the 3 yr warranty. since it's a known issue they should provide extended warranty as I have notified the firm of the issue


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Draq said:


> So I would get an extended warranty on the turbo & engine then cause right now I only have the 3 yr warranty. since it's a known issue they should provide extended warranty as I have notified the firm of the issue


I don't understand your reasoning whatsoever, but ok. It's just a noise; it isn't a mechanical issue.


----------



## Draq (Aug 13, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> I don't understand your reasoning whatsoever, but ok. It's just a noise; it isn't a mechanical issue.


 I bought a new car for that exact reason no unneccessary noises or issues. If the sales man could have said there are some issues I would understand and I would be the one to accept it and but I wasn't notified of any issues or problems with the car and now I bought it from new and now there is this. I have drove in a few new vehicles and never heard any noises. but say what I tried a new car from chevy lets see how it goes yes


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

Make sure all your license plate bolts are in. Sounds dumb but when the dealer picked me up in my car he only had 2 bolts in the plate and it would rattle. Not saying thats your issue but its worth a look.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Empty every door compartment and glove compartment before determining the sound is from the car itself. License plate bolts, also great idea. Aside from that there is plenty of stuff on the car that can rattle, and a good mechanic will find the cause. 
What is the noise ? Is it recordable onto an audio file? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

